# Direct clinical evidence for spinal hyperalgesia in a patient with irritable



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Am J Gastroenterol 2001 Aug;96(8):2427-31 Related Articles, Books Direct clinical evidence for spinal hyperalgesia in a patient with irritable bowel syndrome. Malcolm A, Phillips SF, Kellow JE, Cousins MJ. Department of Gastroenterology, Royal North Shore Hospital and University of Sydney, Australia. OBJECTIVE: Our objective was to evaluate GI motor and sensory function and spinal cord testing in a patient with severe irritable bowel syndrome. METHODS: A patient is described who underwent an extensive assessment of GI motor and sensory function including transit studies, colonic and rectal barostat studies, sensory and manometric studies of the small bowel, and colon and anorectal physiology testing. The patient also underwent testing with spinal cord stimulation and spinal drug delivery as part of a pain management assessment. RESULTS: The viscerosomatic referral pain pattern resulting from rectal distention was consistent with spinal hyperalgesia. The patient underwent testing for spinal cord stimulation and spinal drug delivery. CONCLUSION: This novel finding provides direct clinical evidence for the presence of spinal hyperalgesia in a patient with irritable bowel syndrome, consistent with the existing indirect clinical evidence and animal data. PMID: 11513185 [PubMed - in process] ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I give up, I've looked, I can't find.....What is hyperalgesia?Thanks. BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

www.onelook.com searches several on-line dictionaries including medical ones.hyperalgesia<neurology, physiology> The excessive sensitiveness or sensibility to pain. Origin: Gr. Algesis = pain hyperalgesia ï¿½ï¿½Medicine. a heightened or excessive sensitivity to pain. Thus, hyperalgesic, hyperalgetic. Also, hyperalgia. hyperalgesia (n.)	hyï¿½perï¿½alï¿½geï¿½siï¿½aï¿½	1. an exaggerated sense of pain (opposed to hypalgesia).------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That's IT!!!!! EUREKA!!!! I knew I was hyper.Thanks K.. BQ


----------

